

Government Information Awareness - mindcrime
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_Information_Awareness

======
mindcrime
Does anybody else remember this? It was meant, as far as I can tell, as
something of a response to the "Total Information Awareness"[1] program. The
idea was to give citizens a tool to, basically, do surveillance on the
government, instead of the other way around.

It seems to have disappeared rather silently, however. Does anybody have any
insights on why the site disappeared? More to the point, is anybody interested
in collaborating on creating something like this again?

Another (old) link with some info about GIA:
[http://yro.slashdot.org/story/03/07/04/1313222/government-
in...](http://yro.slashdot.org/story/03/07/04/1313222/government-information-
awareness)

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_Awareness_Office](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_Awareness_Office)

